# 6" pipe fastener



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Need a little help from you pipe fitters. Doing 6" round leaders on an old factory that was turned into lofts. Ive never done 6" round downspout so unfamiliar with the different ways to fasten it to building. Im looking for something i can attach to the brick and wrap around the downspout but also keeping it 6" away from wall all the way down. Any pics or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

all i found was this
http://www.copper.org/applications/...ils/gutters_downspouts/downspout_hangers.html


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i did a 4'' one but the standoff wasn't 6''


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks Tom Ive seen something before on a building but cant find it anywhere on the web. Sort of like what the guys use to hang the pipes horizontally but the 6" piece that holds it away from building has to be pretty strong and adjustable. Ill keep looking Thanks for your help


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

maybe look at conduit hangers?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

These might look a little bogus - but they probably would work.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

superseal said:


> These might look a little bogus - but they probably would work.


EXACTLY what I'm looking for. Building is a chit hole anyway so looks are secondary just need it to function Thanks


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Any chance you know what those are called? Need about 50 of them bad Boys Plan on shooting right into the mortar so looks like should work perfect


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

This is a split ring w/top plate connector using 3/8" all thread - the rubber bushing was my idea :shifty:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> EXACTLY what I'm looking for. Building is a chit hole anyway so looks are secondary just need it to function Thanks


I highly doubt they make them in 6", I'd use 6" friction clamps and all thread rod myself, it would look like hammered dog turd but it would be cheap and effective.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I highly doubt they make them in 6", I'd use 6" friction clamps and all thread rod myself, it would look like hammered dog turd but it would be cheap and effective.


You got a pic of what youre describing. Fortunately or unfortunately i Ended up getting this pain in the ass job even with the "could care less if i get" price. So now i have to come up with something even if i have to do my own fabricating.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Throw away the bolts that come with the clamp and substitute all thread rod cut to your desired length and use regular drop in anchors. If needed use a piece of pipe as a sleeve over the all thread rod to add a little strength and keep the whole thing rigid.



Where do I send the bill for my consulting fee?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Check these guys out:

http://www.anvilintl.com/


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

griz said:


> Check these guys out:
> 
> http://www.anvilintl.com/


Thanks for the link griz...Found these they are perfect. Only problem is that they are $112.00 each


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

If you have a torch, a hammer, a vise, and some steel, it looks like you could make those pretty easy/fast. And for way less than $112


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

jproffer said:


> If you have a torch, a hammer, a vise, and some steel, it looks like you could make those pretty easy/fast. And for way less than $112


Yea on to plan B considering i need about 50 of them. $2000 for the downspout and $5,000 for the brackets :laughing:


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Yea on to plan B considering i need about 50 of them. $2000 for the downspout and $5,000 for the brackets :laughing:


You did say you bid it high.....lol


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Google "clevis hanger", probably what you are looking for.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

griz said:


> Google "clevis hanger", probably what you are looking for.


Yes there a bunch of those that might work nice . Appreciate your help


----------



## paul100 (Dec 7, 2008)

what about two of these rod hanger mounts with a short piece of all thread between them. That is as long as u have enough room to screw it in. Could also use two short pieces of all thread with a coupler between them if clearance is tight.

http://www.grainger.com/product/ANVIL-Rod-Hanger-Plate-4HYK8?functionCode=P2IDP2PCP


----------

